
Ask HN: How much does working at a Big 4 company help longterm career prospects? - wfsn
For context: I&#x27;m about to graduate from college in India and have an offer for an SDE role at one of the biggest tech companies(in their Indian offices)<p>I&#x27;m split between doing a masters(my original plan) and taking up this job. In the long term, which would provide more value(to a non-US citizen): A masters degree from a ~top 40 university or a year or two at one of the Big 4&#x27;s non-US branches?
======
spog314
If you're doing Masters in AI/ML/Autonomous vehicles where your eventual
thesis will be on-par with current tech companies, you should do Masters.
Else, get into SDE role, figure out real world and with money in hand (salary
savings)figure out whether to do Masters or not.

My background: Did Masters in US, worked as SDE, been in Consulting for many
years at big-4. I now get called on high risk projects.

~~~
godelmachine
May I ask for a few examples of high risk projects?

Also, would you please elaborate on what technologies did you work at your
Big4?

Thanks :)

------
pyb
Most Big-tech companies, and even some startups, seem to prefer recruiting
people with an existing big tech background, so taking the offer will indeed
improve your career options in the long run IMO.

------
imauld
IMO the work experience is probably more valuable, especially from one of the
big 4.

I've definitely worked with people whose only qualification seemed to be they
worked at one of them.

------
eb0la
Once you start working, experience is more important than education. No matter
if you're on a big-4 or not: After the first 3-4 years, work experience
wins...

If you go to a big-4 expect not having time to study. Not even a 4-week mooc.

------
cimmanom
Would the degree be at a top 40 school in India or in the US?

~~~
godelmachine
Presumably US, but would like to hear from the horses mouth.

~~~
wfsn
Yeah, the US or Canada

